
Feds Can Unlock Most Devices They Need to Get Into, FBI Admits - arto
https://motherboard.vice.com/read/feds-can-unlock-most-devices-they-need-to-get-into-fbi-admits
======
diafygi
This is quite disheartening because if the FBI can get into devices, so can
the bad guys. And the FBI doesn't seem too keen on working with the device
makers to patch vulnerabilities.

It really sucks for those of us in industry to no longer having the support of
our government in helping defend our tech and communications infrastructure.
Why are we prioritizing offense over defense?

